# 2.0 TFSi Tail Pipe Trims



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Hi,

Anyone tried these trims on their 2.0 T.

Ebay

Or know of any cheaper alternatives ?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

These have the same shape as the original ones


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

They're a bit on the pricey side, but I have to say I quite like them :?

Would have liked to see a closer pic to see how good they actually look!


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago someone posted pictures of their new 2.0TT where they had used wire wool on the exhaust pipes to buff them up silver. I seem to remember they looked great e.g. like a proper stainless exhaust

Seems to indicate that you do not need to buy the trims


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If you ploish the stainless stheel pipes with a good polish they look even better.
I did it, and they look good. I will leave them that way


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Rebel
Am I right in thinking that as standard, the exhaust end pipes are black or is it just dirt.

If you polish them will they go rusty or are they really stainless steel

Cheers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

paint them matt black.


----------



## PAULTILFORD (Dec 6, 2006)

We saw a 2.0 for the first time in Leeds Audi yesterday.Cant beleive how crap the tailpipes look, my partner hated them (she will be using the car most of the time :x )
Looks like a Milltek is order of the day.

They have 3 Black & 1 Condor in the showroom ready to go, the Condor looked real classy, glad we chose the colour.

They now have a 2.0 demonstrater too (Blue)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Depending on the quality, I think this bolt on trim looks good.

I suspect the 90 degree bend at the tip of the standard pipes would have to be cut off before you could attach the trim though.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

These look to be more expensive than the equivalent OEM offering on the A3. I'm assuming the TT price would be similar.

The fitted price is probably around the same but I'm not driving 300 miles to get a tailpipe trim fitted :lol:

Rather spend the money that I would have on fuel on fitting a milltek


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

bootha2 said:


> Rebel
> Am I right in thinking that as standard, the exhaust end pipes are black or is it just dirt.
> 
> If you polish them will they go rusty or are they really stainless steel
> ...


Hello Bootha, sorry for the late reaction.

If you polish them they will be shiny as stainless stheel.
Just take first some very fine waterproof sandpaper, than polishpasta for raw polishing and at last finepolishing and they look like chorme ones.
The shiny stainless stheel looks good on the TT.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> The shiny stainless stheel looks good on the TT.


Shigs had some pictures when he detailed his car........


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for your comments, I think Â£95 is a little bit too much to pay for the ebay ones. the polished pipes on shigs car look quite good.

I just wondering what the size of the MK1 225 exhausts are ? Need to go over to "the other side" for an answer on that one.

Plenty of time to sort out as my TTC is still many pieces scattered across Europe !!

Craig.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The ones on the picture are just like mine indeed.
And no they don't get rusty.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Rebel
thanks for your reply, glad that someone else has polished up the end pipes and it was not just my imagination

Loic, thanks for posting the pictures. I think the shiny exhaust ends look good. Not sure why Audi leave them black from the factory


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Boota they ain't black from the factory?
They are already like the pic above, but not so shiny maybe..


----------



## panos_k75 (Oct 12, 2006)

Any instructions of how to achieve this chrome finish on the pipes?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

It aint a chrome finish, it is just stainless steel, which you can polish, so it looks a little bit more shiny


----------



## panos_k75 (Oct 12, 2006)

do you remember what products you used?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

U can use a polisher where your wife polish her stainless steel kitchen with. 
Or a polisher for removing scratches , over here there is a brand called "Commendant"

And with some very fine sandpaper, you can first make the surface real smooth. Just like they use in a carpaintshop.


----------



## panos_k75 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Rebel.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Toothpaste works im told.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Does that mean its okay to brush your teeth with Autosol?

Always thought the tube looked like toothpaste! :lol:


----------



## panos_k75 (Oct 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen this?

According to John from PipeWerx this would also work on the TT.

But not sure how easy it would be to fit these...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stainless-Steel-E ... dZViewItem


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

panos_k75 said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> According to John from PipeWerx this would also work on the TT.
> 
> ...


Says that they are WELD on!


----------



## panos_k75 (Oct 12, 2006)

piloTT said:


> panos_k75 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen this?
> ...


What do you mean?

edit: sorry english is not my first language...what does this mean and why is this a problem?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

panos_k75 said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > panos_k75 said:
> ...


Just not so easy to do yourself... The trim has to be attached by welding (melting the metal together with a machine) it to your existing exhaust.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

My experience of weld on trims usually takes the form of one or two tack welds at the base to secure the trims to the existing pipe.

I have bought two of the 3 inch slash cut trims. At 8 inch long they will need to be cut down to fit the length of the existing pipes but I won't be welding them on.

I will probably drill and tap a couple of holes in each one and fit some small allen headed grub screws. ( when I get my TT that is )


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

The Trims are really good quality, just need a TT to fit them to now ! 

P.S. They are stainless all over, the colour tinge is the reflection of my Kitchen tiles.










Once Iv'e fitted them I'll take some pics.. This post will probably be on page 136 by then...

Craig


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

craig225 said:


> The Trims are really good quality, just need a TT to fit them to now !
> 
> P.S. They are stainless all over, the colour tinge is the reflection of my Kitchen tiles.
> 
> ...


Just seen these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Reaperman, Take a look at my first posting on this thread.

Craig...........


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

craig225 said:


> Reaperman, Take a look at my first posting on this thread.
> 
> Craig...........


D'oh..that'll teach me for not reading all the pgs...


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

As promised,

Now got my TTC and fitted the trims today..


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

that doesn't look too bad
for a stick on trim anyway 

how does it stay on?
it's late here and i've had a few drinks so apologies if others have mentioned how already


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks nice, how did you fit them?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba is back :wink: :lol:


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

The original tail pipes polish up beautifully with the silver polish stuff. duraglit or whatever it is called now.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Looks nice, how did you fit them?


Well from the link in the first post...

"Easy to install, they just slip over & screw in place"..... :wink:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

bootha2 said:


> The original tail pipes polish up beautifully with the silver polish stuff. duraglit or whatever it is called now.


Yeah the do...but watch out as the edge of the pipe is extremely sharp...I found out last week and it cut my first finger to shreds....Argh..!!!


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

I cut the trims to the correct length, shorter on the left pipe, then drilled a couple of 4mm holes, opposite each other, about 5mm from the end. Got some small self tappers and cut them down to size on the length then fitted the trims and tightened the screws.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Toshiba said:


>


Tosh,

I live in Leicester and thats where the Bostik Factory is.

I've only got a little 2.0 engine but the pipes still get too hot and melt the BluTack.

I asked their technical dept for an alternative but there was some problem with asbestos a few years ago and now all BluTack is asbestos free.

"No More Nails" seems better.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

craig225 said:


> I cut the trims to the correct length, shorter on the left pipe, then drilled a couple of 4mm holes, opposite each other, about 5mm from the end. Got some small self tappers and cut them down to size on the length then fitted the trims and tightened the screws.


Craig
How "snug" a fit were the trims over the existing tail pipes...?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

craig225 said:


> I've only got a little 2.0 engine but the pipes still get too hot and melt the BluTack.
> 
> I asked their technical dept for an alternative but there was some problem with asbestos a few years ago and now all BluTack is asbestos free.
> 
> "No More Nails" seems better.


No offence was meant - i think it look good.

As for the little engine - I'd image with a turbo it gets hotter than the other one. As for making something in the UK, I'm surprised, I thought we only made and served burgers these days.

Would u like fries with that sir?


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

They was a few mm clearance on the trims so they weren't really a "snug fit" Ideally I would have preferred to use small Allen type screws and tap the holes rather than use self tappers but you will see from the pic below that once tightened up they hold nice and tight against the original tailpipe.










Craig.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Nice one craig

exhaust looks good


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Craig looks excellent

To help us that are less technical in the exhaust fitting department Craig any chance of posting up dimensions of the trims once cut, what you used to cut them and the type of screws and technique used to fit them to the existing pipes.

I know this has been covered in bits elsewhere in the thread but some parts haven't.

I'd be looking to do exactly the same if I get brave enough.

Cheers


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Craig that looks 10 times better than the boggo exhaust-now why the hell dont Audi fit them as standard?? 
All for the sake of a couple of quid :x


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

On the Z4, BMW supplied trims that 'clipped' over the existing Stainless Steel trims. They didn't fit them but left them in the boot of the car. There were loads of stories that if you didn't specifically ask your dealer to fit the trims, they would be "removed" from the boot. If this happened and you wanted them after the event, the dealer would say that they are not standard and you have to get them from the parts department!

The point of this is that BMW were able to make clip on ones, so as paulie1 said, why don't Audi offer them?

These eBay trims look good Craig, shame they take a bit of effort to fit. Were they the ones for Â£89 specifically sold for the TT or were they the Â£18 individual ones?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

craig225 said:


> As promised, Now got my TTC and fitted the trims today..


Looks very nice, but i would cut off both pipes and weld-on one big RVS oval tip and give the exhaust a valve by-pass. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

jeremyp,

I bought the Â£18 ones. The more expensive ones are apparently made to measure and ready to fit.

Craig


----------



## jeremyp (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Craig

Did you drill the exhaust itself or screw the self tappers down to push against the exhuast? What did you do to stop the rear of the trim rattling?


----------

